# My BullDog lol actually.. Bull-Head-Dog



## Russell (Aug 31, 2008)

here she is.. shes about a year old now and let me tell you 
what.. this dog is the true definition of knuckle head.. :-D

here she is when I adopted (rescued) her..









And..
here she is 7000lbs of dog food later..  lol











any other Bull Dog owners out there.. :-D


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cute little bully!!! She has the sweetest lil' face


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Awh she is a cutie.....


----------

